# Low Dose Dnp...



## brdkbr (May 22, 2016)

How well do you guys think some low dose dnp would work? like 50-75mg per day? i live in brazil and its extremely expensive in here... simply can't afford much... worth the try?

full keto, low kcal intake and light cardio will be there as well!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 23, 2016)

Aye, Mate. Lowest I've ever run was coming off a bulk - 250 Mg ed over 30 days. I'd say on average I lost about 2 Lbs each week, most of it fat.

To answer yer question, we have to know how DNP "works". One of my fav explanations "...DNP is an uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation. The billions of energy producing mitochondria found in all the cells of your body are using energy from fats and glucose to pump protons into a gradient. The electrochemical potential between the two sides is used to make ATP from ADP, as a proton is pulled back to the other side (opposite of where it was pumped).

You can think of the mitochondria as little hydroelectric dams. Carbs and fats fuel the pumping of water (the protons) into the dam (the proton gradient). The water then turns a hydroelectric generator and energy (ATP) is produced.

Now the body likes to maintain a certain level of water in the dam. What would happen if you punched a hole in the side? The rate of water being pumped in (the burning of fats and carbs) would have to be increased in proportion to the rate of leakage. This is essentially what DNP does. Rather than generate ATP through the hydroelectric generator, the protons are instead "wasted" and heat is produced (the main side effect of DNP use)."

All that then to know that yes, even in low doses DNP would have an impact then on yer phosphorylation - you may not be fully uncoupled, but ye'll get a metabolic 'bump' over stasis for certain.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2016)

You would likely see no benefit at that dose.  Try ephedrine and caffeine or t3 instead.


----------



## brdkbr (May 23, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Aye, Mate. Lowest I've ever run was coming off a bulk - 250 Mg ed over 30 days. I'd say on average I lost about 2 Lbs each week, most of it fat.
> 
> To answer yer question, we have to know how DNP "works". One of my fav explanations "...DNP is an uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation. The billions of energy producing mitochondria found in all the cells of your body are using energy from fats and glucose to pump protons into a gradient. The electrochemical potential between the two sides is used to make ATP from ADP, as a proton is pulled back to the other side (opposite of where it was pumped).
> 
> ...



Nice way of putting it... i'll try to see if i can run it at least 150mgs per day for 20 days then... thanks!


----------



## brdkbr (May 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You would likely see no benefit at that dose.  Try ephedrine and caffeine or t3 instead.



Interesting... i already run EC... no pharma t3 in Brazil so i don't use it... we only have t4 in here =(

anyway... i'll prolly try some DNP even on a low dose... but will try to run it at 200mgs per day at least for a good 15-20 days


----------



## yamivegeta (May 23, 2016)

Can't you order from the US? It's 1$ a cap there ~200mg.
Or what do you mean by expensive?


----------



## brdkbr (May 23, 2016)

Can't really order from US... but i'll try to look at it.... i guess... would take a huge long time to arrive tho, but that's what i'll end up doing, yeah... for now, low dose is a possibility and i wanna see if it is worth it


----------



## brdkbr (May 29, 2016)

So, guys... at around 75kg, what would be a first-ever-timer's dosage on DNP? start at 200mgs and go up to 300mgs sounds good? i don't really think i need to go any higher than that, and i don't even really want it, as long as it's legit DNP...

i'm a hard worker and i know i can get shredded in a few weeks but i really wanna speed things up... a GOOD push... so, first time using DNP, what is the recommendations right here for a 75kg dumbhead who is just getting back to working out a lil bit?


----------



## yamivegeta (May 30, 2016)

I'd say 200mg is good for a first timer.


----------



## brdkbr (May 30, 2016)

yamivegeta said:


> I'd say 200mg is good for a first timer.


awesome bro.... will start with that and maybe up to 300 after a week or so?


----------



## newbiepump (Dec 27, 2016)

brdkbr said:


> How well do you guys think some low dose dnp would work? like 50-75mg per day? i live in brazil and its extremely expensive in here... simply can't afford much... worth the try?
> 
> full keto, low kcal intake and light cardio will be there as well!



no WAY bro, BETTER take lipo6


----------

